# My Story of IBS-D & Mental Problems



## Vanir (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello Fellow Members! First of all sorry for any grammatical mistakes, English is not my main language. TL;DR version at the bottom. And also some parts might not make sense, please point them out (brain fog, sigh...).

I've come across this board a couple of days ago, now I've got some time to register and write my story here.

It all started 2 months ago, in the last week of December, 2014. I had some light diarrhea. I thought it was the heavy Christmas food, spirits and other beverages. I didn't quite care about it. In the first week of January I went to see my doctor as my diarrhea was still going. It wasn't near extreme, it wasn't a brutal diarrhea I just went to the toilet more and my stools were loose. She sent me to the lab, they made some blood tests and even a stool tests, but found nothing.

That's when the brain fog, deconcentration, cognitive disorders and fatigue started (January 9). I was also bloated. My gas levels went up but it only cramped my insides, I couldn't let it out. I took some antibiotics she prescribed (not such a high dose) along with some probiotic. Obviously it didn't help. My stool started to change into a lighter-toned color. It also started floating.

I was thinking of celiac's disease, so did my doctor. I started taking some nutrients, vitamins and stuff. Stopped with gluten and lactose entirely for almost two weeks but it didn't change literally anything.

I also took a celiac's blood test and it came back negative.

My cramps got worse, my bloating was unbearable and my brain was absolutely useless. I'm not sure how brain fog works for others, but for me my brain just went into autoplay mode and I literally listened entire songs randomly inside my head. Also my thoughts were gliding so fast, I thought of random things all day non-stop. So after two weeks of being gluten and lactose free I started to eat everything again. I also started another probiotic.

I got tested for candida as well, and guess what? Negative.

Probably the probiotic helped as my stools were starting to get better. For a while. After stopping with it again my stools went back to the loose, light and kind of creamy, floating type. My brain is still like I'm being constantly drunk.

I started another kind of probiotic again and will try to absolutely not eat any kind of dairy in the next month.

Some info:

I'm a 20 years old male, non-smoking, not using drugs, not drinking too much alcohol (maybe twice a month or sometimes less and not until I throw up - definitely drinking less since I have IBS).

I'm not heavily stressed, at least not on the surface however I'm absolutely emphatic and different thinking compared to most of the people. Someone pointed out that I pretty much absorb other people's problems so that may cause my stress.

I work out regurarly and also trying to move a lot.

My sleep cycles are pretty bad. Every second week I have to wake up at 4:30 AM, normally I wake at 7 AM and it's completely random at the weekends.

Symptomps:

Diarrhea, light brown colored stool, lot of gas, brain fog, lack of concentration, feeling drunk, random songs going through my mind all day.

Nutrients and vitamins:

I'm taking 1000 mg of Vitamin C every day.

I also take the following:

Magnesium

B-Complex

Vitamin D3

Selenium

Iod

Probiotics

Calcium

Iron

Lately started taking:

Enzymes

B12 sublingual

Tested for:

Candida - negative blood test

Celiac - negative blood test

Viral or bacterial infections - negative blood, stool and urine tests

I would like to get some advice from the fellow forum members on what should be my next step? I'm trying to reduce my stress levels to the minimum, trying to sleep more and eat normally but I'm afraid it won't help. What could possibly cause my symptoms?

Thank you for your time reading this and answering me!

V


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Do Zero-carb diet. Completely zero. Great for mental clarity by dramatically reducing fermentation within your intestine.

Then re-introduce very-low-FODMAP carbs after 1 week. White rice is perfect.

Trust me. Give it one week before discounting it.

What probiotic are you taking?


----------



## Vanir (Feb 26, 2015)

IBS is BS said:


> Do Zero-carb diet. Completely zero. Great for mental clarity by dramatically reducing fermentation within your intestine.
> 
> Then re-introduce very-low-FODMAP carbs after 1 week. White rice is perfect.
> 
> ...


Will try it starting next week, thanks for your tip.

My probiotic - you won't recognise it by brand since it's a local Hungarian one. It contains the following:

Lactobacillus acidophilus 
L-Casei
Lactobacillus Pantarum
Lactobacillus Brevis
Bifido Longum
Strepto. Thermophilus
Inulin


----------



## jolyajones (Feb 26, 2015)

uffff. to much large your story. sory for that i am boring to read large stores.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Vanir said:


> Will try it starting next week, thanks for your tip.
> 
> My probiotic - you won't recognise it by brand since it's a local Hungarian one. It contains the following:
> 
> ...


*Be careful of the Inulin at this stage!*

It's highly fermentable fiber also known as fructooligosaccharides. It's bacterial food! Great if you have a healthy gut, but something that will (atleast temporarily) cause havoc for someone with a dysbiosis.


----------



## Vanir (Feb 26, 2015)

IBS is BS said:


> *Be careful of the Inulin at this stage!*
> 
> It's highly fermentable fiber also known as fructooligosaccharides. It's bacterial food! Great if you have a healthy gut, but something that will (atleast temporarily) cause havoc for someone with a dysbiosis.


Thank you for yet another reply, I bought some probiotics without inulin. I started the zero-carb diet yesterday, will update with the results.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Vanir said:


> Thank you for yet another reply, I bought some probiotics without inulin. I started the zero-carb diet yesterday, will update with the results.


I tried a zero-carb diet in the past. Now I am eating carbs. You might be interested in my older posts.


----------



## IBS is BS (Jul 2, 2012)

Vanir said:


> Thank you for yet another reply, I bought some probiotics without inulin. I started the zero-carb diet yesterday, will update with the results.


You're welcome 

Looking forward to hear those results.

A lot of people definitely report clearer mind while on Atkin's diet. You may feel some initial 'brain fog' while switching into ketosis (supposedly). I never experienced that myself - just clear thoughts and even, consistent energy


----------



## franciss (Apr 4, 2013)

whatch ur mind bro, try not to poison yourself.


----------



## Vanir (Feb 26, 2015)

A little update. I'm done with the zero carb diet, it didn't quite change anything I think (my brain is still foggy, I've still got a low libido and I am fatigued all day).

My diarrhea is keeping a low profile atm, probably because the probiotics I'm taking. My stool is still light colored and has a weird consistency.


----------



## ruinedlife (Mar 29, 2015)

As others have said, Inulin is an FOS (fructo-oligo-saccharide).

I have severe brain fog when I take/eat anything that has FOS or FODMAPs, so I'd recommend avoiding it.

For a while I took Bluebonnet "Probiotic + FOS" and I slowly got worse and worse, over the span of 2 months. My mind got increasingly foggy and after 2 months I realized my mental acuity had gone bad.

Right now I'm taking a probiotic without FOS (Advanced Acidophilus by Solgar, which has an alginate base as opposed to something fermentable) and the increase in brain fog has subsided (back down to my 'regular' level of IBS brain fog).


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I tried GAPS and it was not enough to stop the pain and the D. It seems to work for other people, though.


----------

